# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  The Moss article is finally out !

## Green Baron

Sometime last year we mentioned <here> that Prof Tan will be publishing an article on aquatic moss. After a very long wait, the article is finally out ! 

The article titled " _A case of mistaken identity ? What is the true identity of Java Moss and other aquarium mosses sold in Singapore shops ?_" is published in Vol 102 of the *Singapore Scientist*, a publication by the *Singapore Science Center*. When I visited the place today, the Science Center shop did not have the magazine yet but I managed to buy a few copies from the visitor center counter. The price of the magazine is S$5 !  :Shocked:  and it is worth every cents ! There are some very nice photos of cell shape, leaf structure and emersed form of Java, Christmas, Singapore, Erect and Taiwan Moss.

I will not take the thrill away from you guys but will _leak_ out a fact here  :Laughing:  _Vesicularia dubyana_ previously thought to be the scientific name for Java Moss is actually the scientific name for Singapore Moss !

If any of you plan to go there to get a copy of the magazine, I suggest giving them a call (6425-2510) to ensure they have stock. Those who are friends of the Science Center will receive their copy via normal mail.

** 23/02/05 Latest update **********************************
A softcopy of the article is now available. Click *here* to view the moss article published in the "Singapore Scientist" magazine.

Note that the article is provided for personal viewing and must not be copied, distributed or reproduced without the permission from Singapore Science Center.
*********************************************************

----------


## Green Baron

Guess what ? I just received my copy of the Singapore Scientist via normal mail !

----------


## Robert

Hi Gan,
what should I do if I want to read the article but if I'm a few thousand of kilometers away from Singapore? How much would it cost to send the issue to foreign countries?

best regards

Robert

----------


## timebomb

I wonder what we can do to help people like Robert. I wouldn't mind buying a few copies of the magazine and sending them to hobbyists who live in other countries but I know so many people who are interested, I'll be a bankrupt in no time. 

Would it be a breach of copyrights if I photocopy? Heck, I'm sure it will be. 
Anyone have any good suggestions?

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Guess what ? I just received my copy of the Singapore Scientist via normal mail !


Gan,
I'm not a 'moss-nut' but since there's moss of one kind or another in practically all my tanks, would it be possible to grab a couple more copies, if you 'happen' to swing by that area?

One copy is all I need but am sure that there's interest in this publication. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Green Baron

> I wonder what we can do to help people like Robert. I wouldn't mind buying a few copies of the magazine and sending them to hobbyists who live in other countries but I know so many people who are interested, I'll be a bankrupt in no time. 
> 
> Would it be a breach of copyrights if I photocopy? Heck, I'm sure it will be. Anyone have any good suggestions?


Same here. Not only the $ but the time to pack and send these packages will be substantial. I noticed Science Center takes overseas bulk order. I will call them tomorrow to find out more. 

One option is to for someone from US to order in bulk (30 copies and above) and distributes/sells them during their club meetings.

Maybe we should start another thread to gauge the interest and from there we can decide how best to help our overseas friends.




> Gan, 
> I'm not a 'moss-nut' but since there's moss of one kind or another in practically all my tanks, would it be possible to grab a couple more copies, if you 'happen' to swing by that area? 
> One copy is all I need but am sure that there's interest in this publication. Many thanks in advance.


I have bought a few extra copies and will pass you one when we next meet.

----------


## strung_0ut

I'm for sure willing to pay for the magazine/shipping and handling/and for your time spent, no problem. I would love to have it  :Very Happy:  . I couldn't do much in the bulk order though, I only know 3 people into the hobby and I'm not in any clubs or anything  :Sad:  .

Dennis

----------


## amber2461

That goes the same for me too.

----------


## itssg

Hi Loh / Gan,

Do you have any UOB OR HSBC account? If yes, I will bank in the money to you. Then....  :Opps:  help me to get a copy.

dom.

----------


## timebomb

Dom, I don't have it with me yet but Gan is holding 2 copies of the magazine for me. When I get them, I will send one to Terry of "Wat the Fish?". It's best that the magazine goes to a fish shop owner as fish shops are like meeting places for hobbyists. 

Loh K L

----------


## akua

Common, I'm sure they have an ebook format in this hi-tech era. Do they? Then more people (even from 'galaxies' far far away) could read the journal, right?

----------


## stormhawk

Hello Simon, perhaps there is a PDF format of this article but someone has to do this in the first place. Doing so will mean that the author's and the publisher's copyrights are being infringed. Therefore it would be a very bad move on our part should we decide to do so. Unless that is, express permission from the author has been given beforehand and that payment is required for people to view it.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

On another thought, since you're from KL, why don't you go down to the LFS called What The Fish? Since Loh is mailing one copy to the shop, perhaps a visit to view the copy there is a better option.

I will get one myself if I'm in the Jurong area the next time round. That's where the SSC is located.

----------


## Slaigar

Hello All,
That is exciting news. I would be very interested to read the article, but I have the same problem as Dennis.

----------


## strung_0ut

I'm hoping Gan could help us here  :Laughing:  as for Mr. Loh surely couldn't as it would go against his principles :P .

Dennis

----------


## timebomb

Hi, fellas,

I like to help you all but I can't photocopy (it's not right) and I can't send a PDF file. For those who live in Malaysia, I will send a copy of the mag to "Wat the Fish?". If you live far away from Kuala Lumpur, that's too bad.

Tell you what, fellas. The professor will be home after the Chinese New Year, sometime in the middle of February. I'll talk to him and see if we can work out something to help you guys. Best is if we can get permission to reproduce the whole article here in this forum. 

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

I have created a separate thread to gauge the interest. We can handle a few orders. However if there are alot of interests, the best solution is to get a local club to do a bulk order and handle the distribution locally. I have checked with Science Center and they can handle overseas order. Please email [email protected], indicate where you live and how many copies and they will advice you how much it costs.

Another option as mentioned by KL is to get permission to put the articles on the web.

----------


## mrs budak

I've always been under the impression that as long as it is for private study, and no more than 10% of the volume or chapter is photocopied (for a book), there's no copyright infringement.

From IPOS website:

EXCEPTIONS TO COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT
Under the provisions for fair dealings in the Copyright Act, a certain amount of copying in specific instances is permissible. Fair dealing is when a fair and reasonable portion of the work is copied for:

- research or private study; 
- criticism or review; 
- reporting current events; or 
- judicial proceedings or professional advice.

The following factors will be taken into account in deciding whether the use is a fair dealing:

- purpose and character of the dealing, including whether such dealing is of a commercial nature or is for non-profit educational purposes; 
- nature of the work e.g. for certain works, like photographs, a taking of any part can constitute a taking of the whole; 
- amount and substantiality of the copying taken in relation to the whole work; and 
- effect of the dealing upon the potential market for, or value of, the work. 

A fair dealing may be presumed when the portion copied is: 

- For work divided into chapters not more than one single chapters OR 
not more than 10% of the total number of pages of the work. 

- For work that is not divided into chapters
not more than 10% of the total number of pages. 

- When the work is an edition stored on an electronic medium and is not divided into pages
not more than 10% of the total number of bytes in the edition 

- When the work comprises an article in a periodical publication
the whole of the work 

http://www.ipos.gov.sg/main/index.html

----------


## timebomb

> I've always been under the impression that as long as it is for private study, and no more than 10% of the volume or chapter is photocopied (for a book), there's no copyright infringement.


You're sure about this, Mrs Budak? That's news to me.

I guess if it's okay, I will make photocopies and send to those who are interested. I can't send to everyone, of course as the postage costs will kill me. But if you're a regular on Killies.com, you're on my list. Dennis, Mark, you'll be among the first. 

Loh K L

----------


## TyroneGenade

What other articles are in the magazine?

Thanks

----------


## RonWill

> - When the work comprises an article in a periodical publication 
> the whole of the work





> I guess if it's okay, I will make photocopies and send to those who are interested


Folks, aren't periodicals published in volumes and issues? If the moss article is part of an issue, what is considered 'a fair dealing'?

----------


## hwchoy

> Originally Posted by mrs budak
> 
> I've always been under the impression that as long as it is for private study, and no more than 10% of the volume or chapter is photocopied (for a book), there's no copyright infringement.
> 
> 
> You're sure about this, Mrs Budak? That's news to me.
> 
> I guess if it's okay, I will make photocopies and send to those who are interested. I can't send to everyone, of course as the postage costs will kill me. But if you're a regular on Killies.com, you're on my list. Dennis, Mark, you'll be among the first. 
> 
> Loh K L


Yes KL, I have heard this at the NLB copying centre. As an extension, then it is OK to *scan* 10% too  :Smile:

----------


## timebomb

> Yes KL, I have heard this at the NLB copying centre. As an extension, then it is OK to *scan* 10% too


Choy, I haven't seen the magazine yet so I don't know what other articles are there. I'll photocopy only the Moss article which probably is 10% or less of what's in the magazine. The other point to note is I won't profit from this. Heck, in fact, it's going to cost me some.

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

> Originally Posted by hwchoy
> 
> Yes KL, I have heard this at the NLB copying centre. As an extension, then it is OK to *scan* 10% too 
> 
> 
> Choy, I haven't seen the magazine yet so I don't know what other articles are there. I'll photocopy only the Moss article which probably is 10% or less of what's in the magazine. The other point to note is I won't profit from this. Heck, in fact, it's going to cost me some.
> 
> Loh K L


I have a copy, I'll send you after I make a scan. It is not very "scientific" looking, just to set the expectation right  :Smile:

----------


## budak

Apart from the Singapore Scientist article, is Prof. Tan preparing any paper on these recent bryology findings, some review of SEA aquatic moss genera plus description of the new species?? I would imagine that's where the detailed morphological descriptions and systematic discussions would be.

----------


## strung_0ut

> I guess if it's okay, I will make photocopies and send to those who are interested. I can't send to everyone, of course as the postage costs will kill me. But if you're a regular on Killies.com, you're on my list. Dennis, Mark, you'll be among the first. 
> 
> Loh K L


I think having the real magazine would be more unique and worth it. And I think it benefits the company itself, how many people actually buy and read science magazines?  :Twisted Evil:  

Dennis

----------


## wf7850

I have bought one copy straight off the shelf from SSC this morning. A very well written article on mosses. 

Just to set the perception right - There is only this one article on mosses in this publication of the Singapore Scientisits magazine. Hope that no one is expecting a magazine full of many other articles on planted aquariums.  :Wink:

----------


## timebomb

> Apart from the Singapore Scientist article, is Prof. Tan preparing any paper on these recent bryology findings, some review of SEA aquatic moss genera plus description of the new species??


Budak, 

The last time I met the professor, he mentioned something about working on a book with someone from the university. My memory is no good but I think he said something about "Mosses of Singapore". Aquatic mosses will only take up a chapter or 2 of the book, I suppose. 

Loh K L

----------


## itssg

> Hi, fellas,
> 
> I like to help you all but I can't photocopy (it's not right) and I can't send a PDF file. For those who live in Malaysia, I will send a copy of the mag to "Wat the Fish?". If you live far away from Kuala Lumpur, that's too bad.
> 
> Tell you what, fellas. The professor will be home after the Chinese New Year, sometime in the middle of February. I'll talk to him and see if we can work out something to help you guys. Best is if we can get permission to reproduce the whole article here in this forum. 
> 
> Loh K L


Hi Mr. Loh,

The problem is, Terry or the owner of "What The Fish" only allow us to read in there. I wish I can have a copy and read it when i am free. Anyway, I placed an order in Gan's thread about this magazine. Hope to get it soon.

Btw, I am going to send you the mosses tomorrow. Being busy with works. So sorry for the delay.

Regards,
Dom

----------


## Green Baron

GOOD News ! We have received permission from Prof Tan to distribute softcopy of the article.  ::smt026:  We will post the file on this site in the next few days so watch this forum !

----------


## amber2461

Yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :Cool:

----------


## felixe

Boy! G-o-o-d!  :Smile:

----------


## Green Baron

Click here to view the moss article published in the "Singapore Scientist" magazine.

Note that the article is provided for personal viewing and must not be copied, distributed or reproduced without the permission from Singapore Science Center.

----------


## David Lim

very very nice.

----------


## bobalston

A great article. Now to see if I really have multiple types of moss or really only one - in my tanks.

Bob

----------

